# Is it difficult to be accepted as an apprentice in the local 26 (Washington D.C.) ?



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

Over 50% wash-out rate sounds about right.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

I just can't understand why someone would ruin such a great opportunity. Especially so many people!


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

T.J. said:


> I just can't understand why someone would ruin such a great opportunity. Especially so many people!


Total lack of respect and work ethic = clueless future.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not the case by me. I heard of 2 people getting kicked out for not following rules in the five years I was there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Boomer said:


> Over 50% wash-out rate sounds about right.


 
I think after the first year the drop out rate is much lower. Couple guys I knew did not think random drug testing met them, a few others missing school or work and yet others could not keep up with the classroom material.

Of the 200 I would bet some are there because of a family relative (it was the IBEW or McDonalds), others had no "R" time and did not have a clue about the work involved, others 18 and partying a bit to hard.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

I was in a class of 48. By the end of the fifth year, only 22 or 24 graduated. I started at 39 and was one of a few "old farts" in the class. I could not get over the complaints of the younger guys bitching about the drug tests and how it was BS they couldn't do drugs while training! More than once I heard of an apprentice showing up in the morning on the job site, then scaling the fence by the afternoon... Hey, its not for everyone but it seems like a lot of the youth today feel they are entitled to make 100k sitting at a computer and playing games all day :blink:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you don't want to join the air force, I just read that the military is extremely short of chaplains.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/04/06/catholic-chaplains-crises/?test=latestnews


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am sure glad there was no drug testing when I came up through the apprenticeship. I might not have been successful? I never had a drug test until I moved here to SC. 20+ years ago. I was tested for each hire, then randomly tested for years at different jobs. I am not blaming SC. as everyone does drug testing today. Well, I mean most everyone.
I have witnessed several very good employees losing their jobs over random drug testing. Otherwise excellent employees that you would never guess even tried any drugs. I have witnessed good employees quit good jobs because random drug testing was instituted.
Random drug testing IMO is not for free thinking Americans. We complain about taxes, we complain about government, but I do not hear any negative remarks aimed at random drug testing. 
It is an invasion of privacy and flat out wrong. Why put your good employees in a position they could loose their job as easy as your slugs.
I am all for testing individuals that may be using drugs or alcohol at work. However, I am for tolerance. Tolerance to people that use drugs, but never let the drugs interfere with work or the family. This is by far the biggest segment of drug users. The ones we know nothing about, until some company decides to invade that persons privacy. Then the fallout is families.
I have seen to many good workers get kicked to the curb for a positive random drug test. This IMO is wrong and should be stopped immediately.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I can't agree with that. any DOD, DOT, DOE, state highway, public worker, transit worker, or just about any job in or around potentially hazardous or sensitive areas should not be subject to a jackass worker who wants to have drugs in their system while at work. Wanna do drugs ? take a month off, do em for a couple weeks and dry out for a couple weeks. otherwise, there is too much risk to have you around. don't need it.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

Why aren't there drug tests for politicians? What about judges? Do they have something to hide?


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

Stan B. said:


> Why aren't there drug tests for politicians? What about judges? Do they have something to hide?


Yes they do - which is why politicians are perceived as hypocritical liars and are constantly being busted for stuff. However, they don't do a job daily where they could kill or injure someone, themselves or do extensive property damage. Pretty much all trade work however does work with dangerous equipment 90% of the time so it makes sense for them to be drug tested. No offense but the only person who I could see as being against drug testing is someone whose upset they can't do drugs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RedSpark said:


> Yes they do - which is why politicians are perceived as hypocritical liars and are constantly being busted for stuff. However, they don't do a job daily where they could kill or injure someone, themselves or do extensive property damage. Pretty much all trade work however does work with dangerous equipment 90% of the time so it makes sense for them to be drug tested. No offense but the only person who I could see as being against drug testing is someone whose upset they can't do drugs.



They sent quite a few men to their death in Iraq and Afghanistan.

They vote on bridge repair funding.

The list can go on and on.


----------



## RedSpark (Mar 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> They sent quite a few men to their death in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> They vote on bridge repair funding.
> 
> The list can go on and on.


True - but that isn't the act of just one man (Iraq and Afghanistan slightly excluded). Most decisions made by politicians are made by groups of politicians. It doesn't excuse the result but we do also have to remember that most of these politicians we voted for so we are at least a small remote part of it. And as for the soldiers - there are quite a few of them who freely signed up after the war started and wanted to be shipped out (I know because that was the future choice that about half my graduating class went with -.- )


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Drugs lead to unreliability, irresponsibility and stealing. Who needs that in business.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Drugs lead to unreliability, irresponsibility and stealing. Who needs that in business.


But in the short term it can be fun.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

T.J. said:


> Does anyone here know how many new apprentices are accepted into the Local 26 (Washington D.C. area) JATC program each year? Is it hard now days to be accepted into your local? Someone has told me that last year about 200 new apprentices were accepted.


Ok, but what about this part of the O.P. ?:001_huh::whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

T.J. said:


> Ok, but what about this part of the O.P. ?:001_huh::whistling2:


 
I might be able to find out, but that seems to be a typical year.

Starting "A" Apprentice-$17.89
Starting "R" Helper-$11.73


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, so I had my interview yesterday and I feel like it went very well. I just want to get that call telling me that I'm accepted and to report for orientation. Man, I NEED THIS! I'll keep everyone posted as I learn or hear more.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Ok, so I had my interview yesterday and I feel like it went very well. I just want to get that call telling me that I'm accepted and to report for orientation. Man, I NEED THIS! I'll keep everyone posted as I learn or hear more.


Pullin' for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck, I also applied for the "A" program a while ago hopefully we both get in. I've been working for almost a year now in the R program. Actually Brian John helped me get the job, thanks again:thumbup:. I already passed my test and got my interview. I have learned a lot from the people I work with and so far I only got one hole in my Kleins :blink:. Hopefully we get that acceptance letter.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Eddy said:


> Good luck, I also applied for the "A" program a while ago hopefully we both get in. I've been working for almost a year now in the R program. Actually Brian John helped me get the job, thanks again:thumbup:. I already passed my test and got my interview. I have learned a lot from the people I work with and so far I only got one hole in my Kleins :blink:. Hopefully we get that acceptance letter.


Thanks and good luck to you too. 

As far as the hole in your Kleins, it must be the hole that they came with.:laughing:
Was your interview on the 19th also?


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

RedSpark said:


> No offense but the only person who I could see as being against drug testing is someone whose upset they can't do drugs.


You must not have much of an imagination. I would pass any drug test easily but I don't have to worry since we aren't subject to it here. I'm sure it happens sometimes but it just isn't a big problem in practice.

Now when people come to work having not slept enough, that can be a hazard. Is there any money in testing for that?

Also, why aren't cops drug tested? Won't someone think of the children?


----------



## Eddy (Feb 16, 2011)

TJ I actually had my interview back in December so I have been waiting since.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

Eddy said:


> TJ I actually had my interview back in December so I have been waiting since.




Wow..., Ok. Have you been to the LOCAL JATC web page lately? Somebody with the name "Ed" has posted on there about any "early acceptances".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Typically, though it may have changed, "A" apprentices do not start work until August, unless you wish to work in the "R" program.


----------

